# RESCUED GA: Two Young Goldens/Mixes at Newton



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

These two beautiful babies are currently at Newton County Animal Control:

Cage 10 – In Date: 11-4 – Retriever X – 7mths – Yellow – Male – Stray 









PP2 – In Date: 11-4 – Retriever X – 10wks – Blonde – Give Up 









As a "give up", this baby's time is very limited.


Newton does not post on Petfinder. These pictures and information come from a volunteer who goes in each week and takes pictures and post them to the Petfinder Forums. So - I have no further information on these babies.

Newton County Animal Control 
210 Lower River Road 
Covington, GA 30016 
770-786-9514

I will send them to AGA, GRRA, and Atlanta Dog Squad.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Ugh, god.

Well, I'll take this puppy as well as the one in the other thread for Heidi's Legacy. I can do puppies, they get adopted quickly. 

This male older one is stunning too. I'll forward him on as well.


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

So - today, we're all posting to fill your house? Thanks for being willing to help so many!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Just two! lol And those two because I have people wanting puppies all the time. I even have one I've already done a home visit on. They go fast down here. I doubt I'll have either one for more than a day or two. That's why I can take them, but I cannot take anything that is HW positive or long term.


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

I'm glad to hear you can help - things are not looking too good in Georgia right now. I just read that AGA, GRRA, and Atlanta Dog Squad are all full. I had previously heard that AGA wasn't accepting any mixes.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

This sucks! Know what the pull procedure is for these guys? I cannot take the adult unless someone else will foster.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Are they close enough to Flordia that we can e-mail Flordia for the male?


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

When it comes to the technical stuff, like pulling, I know next to nothing. I mostly just post between forums and e-mail. Are you a member of SGD? They appear to have contacts at most of the AC's in Georgia and know how to pull, who to contact, etc. 

http://www.savinggeorgiadogs.org/forum_rules.php


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

If a Florida rescue will take any of these GA dogs, I will go get them- I have friends who can help!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I am really hoping they get adopted locally.

Anyone check out the coweta dog that KYGuy posted? He's dead the day after tomorrow.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

I don't know anything about pulling either. I just thought maybe they could do transport or something.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I can go up there, at least to Lake City FL, maybe further and theoretically transport all five (athens and newton and the coweta boy) to foster homes or rescues in Florida, but the only two I could bring home are the babies.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

I clicked on the link for the Coweta boys and couldn't find them on the list.


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

The ones at Athens have a better chance of being adopted than these two - Newton supposedly has very little rescue and adoption activity.

I will try to contact some Florida rescues tomorrow - do you have any suggestions? I'll start with the golden rescues from the list here.

On a brighter note, the Golden/Great Pyr mix at Coweta is no longer shown on "the list". Since his last day hasn't passed, I'm thinking that means he is safe!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Oh I hope so! I KNOW I could find homes so fast for these two... let's see what happens. I will call both shelters tomorrow and see what's what.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Well, I e-mailed Pensacola rescue, grrmf, and great for Spud and the 7month retriever x in Newton. Hope that was OK


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

It's more than OK- if they reply say we can figure out transport. Hopefully GRRA will take Spud as well as Honey.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

I'll let them know if the get back to me.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Can someone call? I can still take the baby, and I have a former adopter (who owns the beautiful Sabrina you all love so much!) who is interested in the older one possibly.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

I got this e-mail yesterday.
I forwarded this to all team leaders and board members to see if there is anything we can do to help. Please let me know if someone else retrieves them.

Debbie Richards

Emerald Coast Golden Retriever Rescue
Pensacola Regional Team

Pensacola Team Leaders
Misty Brockett (850) 207-4664
Steven Dauser (850) 346-7802

Pensacola Adoption Coordinator
Debbie Richards (865) 573-5121


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

My Petsmart guy wrote me! Just sent him pics of the 7 month old. He just lost his Golden (to old age) and really wants a young male!


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Fingers crossed. What about the baby at Newton?


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I'll take her. That's no problem. Tomorrow during business hours, if my adopter wants the other one, I'll call and ask any questions and work out someone to pull and a transport.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Alright, let us know and I'll e-mail the rescue and let them know the dog is safe.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Yup, either way works for me as long as these dogs get out of there. I'll call the shelter as soon as they open. Hope they are open tomorrow.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

ACC - see where Newton is in relation to Pickens, SC and maybe I can help you out.
All for a good cause.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Awww, you rule! Will let you know once I call them.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Lawd Chile!
that is >350 miles south of me. Near Valdosta and Jacksonville according to Mapquest (it took FOREVER to load).
If no one else can help and it means life or death to these babies, I guess I'm in for a really long road trip.
Let me know what you find out please.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I could probably go get them. Maybe Carol could pull, she is in Jacksonville, and I could get them from her. And steal that big red-headed cutie-pie while I am there


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

Wow - you guys are awesome!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I could probably go get them. Maybe Carol could pull, she is in Jacksonville, and I could get them from her. _And steal that big red-headed cutie-pie while I am there_  

That would make it worth the drive!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I wasn't able to get a human being to talk to me today. So, tomorrow I will try again. I have adopters for BOTH dogs if they need a place to go.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I sent an email to our rescue and our president is going to look to see if we have foster homes available and someone up there can pull them. She knows alot of people in Georgia and has some contacts for getting them here. I will let you know what she says.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Great!
Poor little babies sure do need someone to help. The little girl is a "give up". So sad.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Keep me posted!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Did anyone ever call? I have an adopter desperate for the 7 month old!


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Is there any status on these two?


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I don't know, I still want to know! I need to call but keep forgetting or haven't had time during business hours, or haven't gotten any answer.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I jsut sent an e-mail to try to find out about these two.
I will let you know as soon as I get more information.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Thanks. If not, remind me to call tomorrow!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenna*

JENNA

REMEMBER to call about the two boys at Newton!!!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Thanks! Doing it now, to find out if I need to take a road trip or something!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

The male is "gone" and she doesn't know if he's dead or adopted.

The baby was adopted right away.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Spartan Mom gave me two contacts to e-mail about these pups. One has replied adn doesn't know if they are still there.
I'll check my e-mail at work later and see if I have heard any more.
Of course, ACC may have found out by then.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

ah hell.
Just believe he was adopted. It is probably true since the young ones go quickly and he is a pretty boy.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I got an e-mail about these two pups. she is pretty sure they were both adopted or rescued since a rescue pulled a lot of dogs and cats from Newton last week.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Hope so! He was a handsome dude.


----------

